# What is your heartsong?



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

For my darker moments











I heard this song and absolutely loved it! Gotta love whimsy!






This speaks to my nostalgic side.


----------



## TCoE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

ElliottC said:


>


Ah man I love Chelsea Wolfe. Apokalypsis is a solid contender for my favourite album of the decade so far. Pale on Pale is my jam. Good live act, too... she's mesmerizing.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

this is my HeartSong....

Now clap.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

This.




It starts with sharp and pretty much agressive... thing. Certainly not a typical easy-listening material. Goes on and on and you either love it, or you hate it, or you get curious to see what's happening later.
Suprisingly down there waits a well of all sorts of feelings hard to describe and complicated. Concepts such as love. The impression of being lost.
Yet being lost doesn't really have to be a bad thing.
I feel amazed by the sorrounding world every day like it's something new and unusual.
Sharpness and harshness come and go but eventually I'll always find myself drifting through space and time, experiencing things, letting them pass through my mind and soul. I'm searching for the light and I find it. It passes on by but leaves traces and impressions in my head. I magnify them. I analyze them. It's my personal never ending journey.
sorry this is hazy i knowwww


----------

